# Motegi MR107 rims?



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

motegi mr107 - Google Product Search

Does anyone have these rims on their GTO? If so can I see osme pics. Thanks in advance


----------



## Josh05ls2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I have These rims on my 05 GTO. I will post pics when I get back home on monday.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

Josh05ls2 said:


> Yes I have These rims on my 05 GTO. I will post pics when I get back home on monday.


Wow, please do! What color is your 05?


----------

